# No 3D-Acceleration with nvidia-driver after pkg upgrade



## cabriofahrer (Sep 10, 2019)

FreeBSD amd64 12.0-p10, nvidia-driver-390.87_3, Geforce GTX 750

Today after running `pkg upgrade` and
`freebsd-update fetch install`

I have no 3D acceleration anymore I only get this when running `glxinfo`


```
$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
  Major opcode of failed request:  155 (NV-GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()
  Resource id in failed request:  0x2200004
  Serial number of failed request:  37
  Current serial number in output stream:  37
$ pkg info | grep nvidia-driver
nvidia-driver-390.87_3         NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
```

I also tried deleting the package nvidia-driver and reinstalling it from ports, but still the same. Also generated a new xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, but that does not make a difference either.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2019)

Is the module loaded? Check with `kldstat`. Then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it's actually loaded. Just having it installed doesn't do anything, you need to actually load and configure it.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you very much for your reply. Sure it is. When I say this happened after an upgrade this implies that it used to work before. An upgrade does not alter your settings in /boot/loader.conf or /etc/rc.conf

But the problem was something else, in case someone runs into the same problem. For some reason (this was in the Xorg.0.log), the wrong libglx.so was loaded. I had to manually backup the contents of "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/" and copy the contents of "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/.nvidia" into "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/".

Now it works. Why this happened I don't know, but that would be an interesting question to answer...


----------

